# Texas Newbie



## MachoMan44 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey Everybody -

I am a father of 2 who has to stay in shape just to keep up with the my 7 and 11 year old. I have been training for over 12 years and I am always looking to learn new exercise and nutrition tips from others. Looking forward to being a member of this site.

JT


----------



## Arnold (Sep 22, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*MachoMan44* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## jaybTX (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome, fellow Texan here.
-Jason


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 22, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## cook (Sep 22, 2011)

jaybTX said:


> Welcome, fellow Texan here.
> -Jason


 and here.welcome


----------



## grynch888 (Sep 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## vwgti (Sep 22, 2011)

welcome home!


----------



## brazey (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 22, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Rednack (Sep 22, 2011)

MachoMan44 said:


> Hey Everybody -
> 
> I am a father of 2 who has to stay in shape just to keep up with the my 7 and 11 year old. I have been training for over 12 years and I am always looking to learn new exercise and nutrition tips from others. Looking forward to being a member of this site.
> 
> JT


welcome nacho...


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 22, 2011)

tons of good info, all you need is right here at your fingertips

enjoy


----------



## ted8541 (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## coolrise (Sep 24, 2011)

I Know the neighborhood well, Welcome from another Newb.


----------



## Dzl2010 (Sep 24, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome to the board JT.  We do need all the energy we can get when it come to our children


----------



## MachoMan44 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Everybody for the warm welcome!


----------



## dillz2006 (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome, this board is sick just joined here also


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 27, 2011)

welcome aboard man


----------



## 08bluebusa (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome.... Louisiana guy here


----------



## Qanza (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## musclemeds (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome!  Lots of help on the board if you have questions, just take some time to look around and I'm sure you will find it.


----------



## Madmann (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey.


----------

